# This is getting to be a bit ridiculous!



## Epi-do (Nov 27, 2008)

In 3 shifts, I have been dispatched on 4 "unresponsive" runs and shift #3 isn't over until 8 in the morning.  

The tally is as follows:  3 cardiac arrests (1 worked, 2 DOA), and 1 extremely large, extremely drunk, naked man passed out on the toilet in the bathroom at the local White Castle. (I really have to wonder who I pissed off to get this one...)

I'm tellin' ya, you just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2008)

You're not running calls with MedicPrincess as your partner, are you?


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Someone musta said that dang "Q" word eh?
Well I hope tonight is quiet for you!


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hehe.. Oops!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 27, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> Someone musta said that dang "Q" word eh?
> Well I hope tonight is quiet for you!



You did... remember? <_<

You and Sasha


----------



## reaper (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't believe in superstitions.


*!!!!!!!QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## firecoins (Nov 27, 2008)

reaper said:


> I don't believe in superstitions.
> 
> 
> *!!!!!!!QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




Boy is quiet today.  _Sounds of crickets are heard_


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 27, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> You're not running calls with MedicPrincess as your partner, are you?



Well, if the last few shifts are any indication of what life as a medic is going to be like for me, and based upon her stories, I think the general public may be in big trouble if that were ever to happen!


----------

